# 2014 July Lotto Tasting Thread



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/8/14)

Alrighty then, I'm getting the show on the road.

Lovely way to finish Dry July. Liver Assault August.

First cab off the rank is Menonetes DSGA.


















Treated as an American Amber Ale.

Aroma: Moderation Citrus Hops on the nose with a minor roasted aroma character. No esters, some maltiness on the nose in line with style.

Appearance: Copper coloured, white head which dissipates quickly. Fairly clear despite poor handling (by Aus Post and me).

Flavour: Roasted character comes through with some low-moderate hoppiness. No esters. Some diacetyl but not unpleasant. Bitterness spot on. A little thin on the palate but this makes it more sessionable. As it warms, a faint alcohol warmth.

Mouthfeel: A little thin and undercarbonated. Warmth as it warms up which is not unpleasant. Slickness from diacetyl but not unpleasant.

Overall: Excellent first AG!!! I would like a little more hop aroma, but that doesn't take away from this beer being stylistically correct. Roastiness is a little strong for style, but it works. This is quite sessionable and balanced. My only adivce would be that if you want a little more hoppiness to come out, maybe consider water adjustments (based on my knowledge of Brissy water), but don't fret, it's a great beer and very sessionable.

(SWMBO had a glass, so a non-beer nerd's take: Tastes like an IPA with no hops. Great beer for drinking after mowing the lawn. Nice and easy drinking and malty. Sessionable (not her words, my interpretation of her words). Good if that's the first AG. She likes it. She picked up the diacetyl (didn't know what the buttery flavour was but picked it up without prompting) but really likes it).


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/8/14)

Grumpy Paul's Scottish Ale on Bourbon Oak:
















Judged as a scottish ale 9.3

Aroma: Malty, sweet aroma. Hint of oak and bourbon comes on the nose. Very faint ester aroma. Smells caramelly. As it warms, it gets sweeter and more bourbon on the nose.

Appearance: Coppery brown with a medium ivory head that gradually dissipates but clings to grass.

Flavour: Oak is sutble but increases as it warms. Sweet with diacetyl which is pleasant. Malty flavour with minor bitterness. Despite the sweetness, it never gets cloying. Peary easters just under the oak which gives it a slight dried fruit aspect to it.

Mouthfeel: Medium, with definite diacetyl. Sweet but not cloying. Very nice.

Overall: Excellent beer. It finds a way to be sweet without being sickly. Bourbon oak comes through in a subtle but very good way - not overdone. As you drink it, it has a ninja effect. Slight prickly carbonation which really goes well with the maltiness. It's probably out of style a bit, but I've rated it based on the quality of the beer, not how 'exact' it fits (as I will throughout this).


----------



## GrumpyPaul (1/8/14)

LRG - glad you liked it.

Awesome to get such detailed feedback.

Interesting to hear that the Oak is subtle - I did another batch after that one. Same recipe except I did a little oaking experiment. First batch had 1g per litre Oak second batch had 2g per litre. The plan was to see if twice the Oak meant half the time...trouble was I lost track of days so the second one had about the same length of time.


I'll have to try a side by side tasting


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/8/14)

Bumping this for the day crowd. 

As we all receive our beers, then we can all post the results.

Cheers,

Goomba


----------



## Grainer (5/8/14)

DAMN .. WISH YOU WON MY BEERS !!!!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/8/14)

Grainer said:


> DAMN .. WISH YOU WON MY BEERS !!!!


Why's that Grainer?

(PS. I'm getting a lot of letters or labels saying "I'm so jealous" - which is kinda cool. I'll try to be good with what feedback I give, and it might help with some who are on the edge of comp stage).


----------



## Grainer (5/8/14)

Great Reviews.. keep it up.. this is what it is all about..

It gets to be hard work after a while..believe it or not.. everyone wants their reviews now !! LOL

Grainer


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/8/14)

They've all been patient so far.

I'm not a massive drinker, and I'll do no more than 2 per night I would thinks (which is still only 12 days). After a while (especially if the taste buds are muted by high alcohol beers), the reviews would become difficult to get right, so I want them to be as accurate as possible. If SWMBO has the other glass from the tallie, I might get more done in a night, so long as tastebuds aren't screwed from so many varieties.

Since I've been on AHB, I've always liked the Lotto/Swap beer threads and the tasting threads. I've noticed that the feedback has at times become shorter and more informal (which is fine, especially for swap threads), but I remember early days, there was great feedback (and photos), and it makes for a great read, even if you're not the one drinking.

So I'm hoping to revive that a little.

I'll see once and for all if I have the desire to be a judge.


----------



## evvy.rogerson (5/8/14)

Congrats on the win. So jelly.

I hadn't heard of this 'lotto' thing before, so at first I just thought that you were judging an online competition?
Which made me wonder:
Would anyone be interested in a competition?

The premise being that a competition could be announced, either themed or general entry, with entries sent to someone (or multiple judges) of fine standing on AHB for judging? Maybe you guys already do this, and I just don't know about it.
Or maybe you're all just happy with the 'lotto' and I'm barking up the wrong tree.

I've been brewing for over a year but I've never entered a comp but I'd be really interested in something like this.


----------



## Grainer (5/8/14)

evvy.rogerson said:


> Congrats on the win. So jelly.
> 
> I hadn't heard of this 'lotto' thing before, so at first I just thought that you were judging an online competition?
> Which made me wonder:
> ...


Where are you? there are a lot of brew clubs around that can help out.. If you brew good beers I am sure there are lot of people that could help you out.. I just wouldn't like your postage bill at an average of $13-5 a bottle !!
We have several judges at our brew club Bayside Brewers that help people out..maybe join a club or find some local brewers to help out.. Prevailing that I am more that willing to help out LOL (P.S. - I was the winner last year.. so had heaps of reviews to do..mind you these reviews top mine !!)


----------



## StalkingWilbur (5/8/14)

The first of the beers arrived today. I'm still on site until tomorrow morning though. Expect a review by tomorrow night


----------



## StalkingWilbur (6/8/14)

Here's the first. Hopefully it's up to standard. I'm used to writing tasting notes, but not in a formal context so felt a little out of my league.


----------



## evvy.rogerson (7/8/14)

@grainer

I'm in South Yarra but I'd only looked into Westgate brewers, not Bayside brewers. 
You guys meet on Wednesday nights which works well for me so I should be free to come to the next meeting in September. 

And I still think an AHB national comp would be great thing


----------



## menoetes (7/8/14)

Thanks for the positive and constructive feedback Goomba.

I'll look into diacetyl resting for my future AGs and the under-carbination might be from my first attempt at priming with DME. I don't know much about adjusting water. Though mine does come through a water filter, so what I have is what you get there I'm afraid 

The darker amber colour + some of the taste might be a result of my last-minute and half-arsed attempt at decoction methinks.

Still I'm happy with it on the whole and thank you for all your help in making and tasting it. Thank SWMBO for me too.

Now get back to tasting, you have a long road ahead of you still. Cheers :drinks:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (7/8/14)

menoetes said:


> Thanks for the positive and constructive feedback Goomba.
> 
> I'll look into diacetyl resting for my future AGs and the under-carbination might be from my first attempt at priming with DME. I don't know much about adjusting water. Though mine does come through a water filter, so what I have is what you get there I'm afraid
> 
> ...


No worries, hopefully it helps you.

If you're using filtered water (or even Brissie tap water, if it's like it was when I left), it'll be fairly soft, whereas harder water tends to really make hops shine.

Same issue here in NW Tas. I got onto adjusting it through the EZ water calculator spreadsheet and pumped in the figures for here (another local brewer gave them them). Then whacked in some Epsom and Gypsum (which is what the water _here_ needed) according to the calcs. Next IPA to come out of it was a drastic improvement.

In Brissie, I whacked about 200g of acidulated malt into the grist, and that was a lot better. But I wasn't using filtered water.

D-Resting will work as well. The big thing is that some beer can have it and it works well and others it's just an out-and-out no-go.

As I said, great effort for your first AG. It only gets better from here.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (7/8/14)

Bridges - Pale Ale 4.8% (cool label too, and extra information was helpful).

I judged it as an American Pale, so take all comments as being reflective of this.












Aroma: Low-Moderate aroma of hops, nil grain or malt aroma, with a mild honey aroma. For mine - not enough hop aroma.

Appearance: Good, golden colour, which pours clear with a moderate to low off white head which does not persist (forgot to photo, sorry).

Flavour: Minor hops flavour, with a grainy/bready flavour and wheaty aftertaste. Bitter enough as a beer to remain balanced, neither hops nor malt dominate, but bitterness comes through to give the impression of a drier finish than otherwise should have. Not enough hop flavour to go with the bitterness. Honey taste and minor diacetyl is pleasant.

Mouthfeel: Good mouthfeel, very minor diacetyl but not unpleasant. Balanced mouthfeel - body is spot on with the bitterness.

Overall impression: Nice enough lawnmower beer, but misses the mark for me (and that is a personal taste thing, rather than a flaw in the beer) on aroma and hop flavour. If this were my beer, I'd shift some of the bittering additions forward to later in the boil (or cube hope if no-chill). Refreshing, not cloying. Not a bad beer at all, and very sessionable.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (7/8/14)

Waggastew's West Coast IPA:
















Judged as an American IPA (obviously)

(picture does not do justice)

Aroma: Very prominent aroma with citrus and some wood/pine notes, along with some tropical fruit notes (Pineapple/Passionfruit). Very pleasant. Faint malty aroma. Smells awesome.

Appearance: Golden-Amber colour with fairly hazy hop haze. Good head retention with lacing down the glass.

Flavour: Hoppy and bitter. Classic American style hops - citrus with a touch of dank, pine and wood. Bitterness is dominant but does not become harsh. Not a massive body but enough to carry the hoppiness with good balance. Burps very nicely.

Mouthfeel: Body spot on - not too thin, no astringency, no prickly carbonation. No diacetyl.

Overall impression: Loved it. Great bitter beer with excellent hop aroma and flavour. Strong flavour but almost sessionable (for me). Bitter but not unbalancedly so.

(SWMBO comments: Syrupy mouthfeel for her (I think she means that the body is where it need to be - she said it's a good thing), Yummy, hoppy. Like something you'd get from a good craft beer bar on tap. Smells awesome. Feel free to send more (she finished this in record time).)


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (7/8/14)

Bridges' Northern English Brown Ale:











Aroma: Lightish sweet, caramelly aroma. Faint earthy hop aroma, some esters but very low. Very very nice.

Appearance: Coppery-brown, okay clarity, low head which doesn't persist.

Flavour: Nice caramelly flavour & sweet at the front of the palate, before becoming more bitter but still balanced toward malt (sorry for the convoluted description). Some roast comes through and becomes more prominent as it warms up - which isn't to style but I really like it. Faint esters but overcome by the herbal hops flavour (which is still low). Faint dried fruit aroma comes through a bit more as it warms up further, but lacks the nutty flavour that the style dictates (but I like it nonetheless)

Mouthfeel: Low mouthfeel with aids the finish to be not too cloying. Faint diacetyl but very pleasant. Low-medium carbonation, which is spot on (to my tastes) for the flavour.

Overall impression: Lovely beer, but 2 pints would be the limit with the sweetness. Burps nicely with the herbal hops and roasty character coming through. Looking at the style 'stat's it appears to be the top end for the body/gravity and alcohol.

Thanks heaps, Bridges, I've enjoyed your beers.


----------



## Bridges (7/8/14)

Thanks heaps for the feedback LRG, glad they arrived safely and you enjoyed 'em. They were just what I had good to go. Pale ale was neither an American or Aus Pale just a bit of a bits and bobs with the feedback from my brother who asked "Why do your beers generally taste like some fruity mess?" to guide me a bit. He's a committed melbourne bitter drinker so your judging is about what I was aiming at. Happy days! Oh yeah and he liked it.
The northern brown was a bit of a combo of a few recipes and a chance to see what the fuggles brought along. I really do appreciate you taking the time to fill out and post the judging forms. Cheers!!!


----------



## waggastew (7/8/14)

Cheers Goomba for the kind feedback. The detailed analysis really helps and its hard to get outside of the odd competition. The recipe is constantly being tweaked to get the best out of it. This beer is set for the NSW comp later this month so hopefully the judges there will agree.

Thanks again

Stew


----------



## StalkingWilbur (8/8/14)

No judging sheet because honestly... I'm too drunk to find a pen. 

Aroma: delicious for a Kolsch. A little hoppier than a traditional style. Which I love. Pineapple. Peach. Boots. 

Appearance: a little on the murkier side of cloudy. Color is good

Flavor: matches the aroma with a nice dose of pineapple. This is a kolsch that I would drink gallons of in summer.

Mouthfeel: matches the beer perfectly. 

Overall: great beer. No faults. Could've been a little crisper and dryer in the finish. 

Score: 37


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (8/8/14)

Menonetes' Schwartbier (which I understand to be a kit beer):












Aroma: Slightly sweet with faint roastiness. Sweetish, sherry type aroma.

Appearance: Very clear Brown-Black with a red tinge. Low head and low carbonation which does not persist.

Flavour: More roasty than style dictates. Solventy, burning higher order alcohols. Buttery diacetyl, definite twang. No hops keeping with style. Not bitter, not smooth.

Mouthfeel: Thin, burning feeling, feels like a kit stout.

Overall impression: Tastes and smells like a kit stout. Oxidised cardboardy flavour with sherry aftertaste. Burning flavour and burns on the way down. Butteriness is overdone and adds body. Very strong roasty flavour.

The numbers add up to 22, and I feel this is about 5 points too generous.

Sorry meno. Just being honest with you. The gulf between this beer and your first AG is immense and I don't think this beer is reflective of your ability either now or in the future. The AG beer was excellent, this wasn't.


----------



## menoetes (8/8/14)

Fair enough sir, I thank you for the honest feedback. It was my first crack at a schwarzbier and it is actually all unhopped extract with steeped grains and added hops. 

That burnt bitter taste is something I swear I get everytime I use black patent and black (roasted) barley. I didn't think it was too bad at first but maybe it's getting more pronounced as the beer ages... I've got to find a way around it, maybe I'll try cold-steeping with my darker special malts in future (or maybe just stop using them all-together)

It's a shame because the beer I was trying to copy; the Köstritzer Schwarzbier from the Brisbane German club, is a gorgeous drop and I fell well short of it.

Thank you again for the feedback sir. May my third contribution, the kit + partial-mash Blonde ale treat you better.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (10/8/14)

Jaypes Weizen

(AABC 16.2):











Aroma: very slightly sourdough bread like quality. Aroma is light and sweet. Slightly fruity - like juice from tinned 2 fruits.

Appearance: Cloudy. Straw, almost ginger coloured. Served mit-hefe. Head does not persist.

Flavour: Gingery, slightly fruity or bubblegummy aspect. Very understated phenols and esters. Esters and phenols are closer to a belgian (or even a little british) style than a German wheat. Carbonation is well under for style, but actually makes this beer more sessionable and less 'bloaty'. Very slightly sour funk which makes it more refreshing. Not as bread and heavy as the style dictates, but far easier to drink as a result.

Mouthfeel: Very low carbonation viz style. But as above, more drinkable and quaffable as a result. Slightly thin, not as bready as style wants. Very slight spice-like gingery warmth in the mouth.

Overall impression: Very nice beer. Misses style drastically, and if judged in a comp, this would get no more than 20. But I'm judging this as a beer first, style 2nd. Though it misses the style drastically, it more than makes up for it with drinkability. Tastes more like a ginger infused beer, with some Belgian esters - it really bears more resemblance to a ginger-wit, than a Weissbier, but sessionable and lacks the bloat I would normally associate with Weissbier.

Extra:

I really like Weissbiers and was looking forward to a weissbier when I drank this. So I was disappointed, because it is really not near the style. As I said, this isn't a 32 point beer if judged viz style (I really should have judged it as a wit or farmhouse beer, but it was explicitly a Weizen so treated as such) but it is an excellent beer in its own right. Very refreshing, very good for summer, very quaffable. I'd enter this as a specialty beer in a comp. The one problem I have with Weizens is that I struggle to have more than 500ml of it, because it's like 4 loaves of bread in my stomach after I drink it. This does not have this issue, so I could have knocked back a few glasses of this (as it stood, I went through this pretty damn quick).

Thanks heaps Jaypes, great beer.


----------



## Grainer (15/8/14)

Any more reviews Fellas??


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (16/8/14)

n87 - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale - pretty much judged on merit with a half-eye kept on the American Wheat and American Pale Ale guidelines:
















Aroma: Subdued malt and not much hops. Esters of a spicy nature comes through on the nose (later realised it was likely 'hot' alcohol').

Appearance: My fault it isn't clearer - I decanted this poorly. Cloudy wheat like appearance and pale in colour.

Flavour: Slightly winey consistent with use of Nelson Sauvin, but it tastes like that's not the only thing contributing to it. Hopping is VERY subdued. More spiced esters on the palate with appley flavour. Slight alcoholic warmth.

Mouthfeel: Body low-medium. No faults with body (eg DMS/Diacetyl). Carbonation spot on and refreshing but not overdone. But the warmth comes through in an unpleasant way.

Overall Impression: Not too bad. The warmth is off putting a little add as spiciness that increases as it warms up. Faults are easily fixed because underneath those faults is a top bear waiting to break out. Wheat and Nelson is pretty good, but I think the 'over cooked ferment' has subdued them too much. Spot on without the faults for the lawnmower beer it was intended to be, but the higher alcohol flavours and abv% put it off.

Additional to the scoring:

This beer has some fairly prominent faults. However, I think that these are actually easily fixed. This beer has been run too hot (and/or; the yeast was stressed out during the early ferment and underpitched) relative to the yeast that is chosen and that has wiped out more Nelson Sauvin than needed and given unpleasant and overdone spiciness. 

If was looking for solutions to fix the beer (other than it was too high OG, and that affected balance when fermented) - certainly look at the temp it was fermented at (or a different yeast - I'm thinking that either a lager yeast at lower temps or an ale yeast at 16-18 degrees would be ideal, yeast pitching rate or something else that stressed the yeast out - s/a run too high or low to start with before it got down to ferment temp) and the balance of hops relative to the body. Either a considerable amount more Nelson Sauvin (some early, some late) to adjust for the higher OG; or, fix the OG down to what you'd intended and use a brew calculator to get the hops dilution calculation right.

Underneath these faults, is an excellent beer. Body was where it needed to be, so fixing up yeast handling and ensuring hops vs malt balance is where you want it to be will turn this beer into an excellent refreshing summer quaffer.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (16/8/14)

Menonetes "de saazy blonde" 4.4%.

















I've judged this as a cross between an American Pale and a British Bitter, though with a loose interpretation of style guidelines and more a focus on the beer's quality and taste.

Aroma: Clean Malty aroma with caramel and slightly toffee flavour (but NOT diacetyl). Faint hoppy smell of a British x American Citrus nature. NO esters.

Appearance: Beautifully clear and see through (pic doesn't do it justice). Low head and low retention of head. Low for an APA but medium-high for a bitter - again it suited the beer and was judged accordingly. Again - carbonation was excellent.

Flavour: Malty on palate with faint hoppiness - enough bitterness to cut through any sweetness of the malt, yet retains a good maltiness. Hops are a sort of English flavour with a slight American citrus appeal - certainly all I've heard of NZ "Saaz" is contained nicely in this beer and this really showcases good use of these qualities (not 'strong' enough to be American but very much treated with English sensibleness). Bitter enough and very quaffable.

Mouthfeel: Low medium body with similar carbonation. Doesn't bloat when drunk (feels good to drink a few without feeling 'full'). The lack of diacetyl really aids the mouthfeel and drinkability.

Overall Impression: Very good beer with no obvious flaws. Tastes like a bitter with a bit of a difference (say that quickly and the pun becomes apparent). Fairly familiar maltiness of an English beer with the faint citrus more associated with American beers. Very quaffable, balanced and well done. This is how a 'crossbred beer' should be. It retains the sensibilities of the English with just a faint amount of Americanness - the Winston Churchill of beers. The NZ hops are everything that they purport to be - European Origin and feel but with a little new world brashness. If judged as an English Bitter, no one would pick up anything but a British beer.


----------



## menoetes (17/8/14)

Cheers Sir, I'm glad you enjoyed it.

Those kiwi D saaz hops are bloody nice, it's just a shame they are so hard to get ones hands on.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (18/8/14)

Fat Bastard Black IPA:
















Aroma: Punchy Citrus (Citra hop????????) Aroma with no discernible maltiness or 'blackness' or roastiness. No esters. If any malt, overcome by the hop aroma.

Appearance: Dark, clarity is excellent where glass is thin enough to see it, with a reddish hue. Tan head, which does not persist.

Flavour: Good hoppy flavour which is balance out by some body and a touch of roastiness. The faintest touch of diacetyl but doesn't detract from the beer. Bitter with a faint roasted stoutness that remains submitted to the hops. Hop profile is perfectly balanced and reflects the balance typical in commercial Black IPAs.

Mouthfeel: Good, would have been helped by some more carbonation. Some diacetyl but faint still and not unpleasant. Not too full on the palate which aids quaffability.

Overall Impression: Great beer, for my tastes I would have liked a little more late hops (either late kettle or cube hopped if applicable) but that is a purely personal thing (not reflective of the quality of the beer). This beer reflects accepted practice viz construction of a commercial Black IPA. The big factor is that the amount and intensity of the Black Roasted aroma and taste is spot on - enough to differentiate it from an IPA, but not too much to render it an American Stout. Top Effort.


----------



## Fat Bastard (18/8/14)

Wow, that was fast. Thanks for the tops feedback on this one! It's the first time I've brewed this recipe and as such the feed back is extremely valuable. 
The carbonation is a bit of an issue, I'm only decanting from the tap via a hose as I don't have a CPBF or similar. I can't taste the diacetyl myself, but I'll believe you that it's there. I would have liked it a bit dryer than it finished up at, for my taste it's a bit too full. 

Thanks for the super feedback, and I'm glad you enjoyed it. I'll let you know what the show judges think of it.

Thanks again!

FB


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (20/8/14)

Luggy's Sparking Ale with a bottle date of 20/7.
















Aroma: Cardboard and apple like aroma with some "scotch" like aromas - almost woody.

Appearance: Pours cloudy despite bing upright in fridge for some days and being decanted carefully. Head is excellent and persistent.

Flavour: Some higher order alcohols in the finish, Aceyltahyde was prominent and dominated the palate, over any hops that may be there or the malt. Tasted oxidised and a bit of DMS. Slight sourness. No diacetyl.

Mouthfeel: Warms and alcohol costs points but aside from that the body holds up well and indicates a good mash and the basis of a good beer which is let down by some fermentation faults.

Overall Impression: Fermentation issues and poor yeast handling are an obvious issue, but underneath is a good beer. Mash regime is good and you have the balance correct (indicating a good base recipe), with use of hops and malt good. Lack of diacetyl further adds to good body perception.

Extra comments: I know this is your 2nd or 3rd AG beer. I found that when I started AG, I was so obsessed with the AG process (especially mashing and hopping), that I ignored the importance of yeast and ended up with beers similar to this (and not always - it was hit and miss). Get the yeast right - right temperature, right treatment, right yeast for what you are trying to achieve and right amount of yeast. Yeast turns wort into beer. You have wort production sorted out well (which means the AG thing _is_ working for you), it just seems that the next step (converting your liquor into beer) isn't quite there yet. Don't despair, I produced beers like this when I started out. You will sort the extra details out and go onto big things!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (20/8/14)

Fat Bastards Bourbon Vanilla Porter:
















Aroma: Prominent Bourbon aroma but never harsh, which is hiding what is a balanced porter underneath. Nil roast. Nice fruity woody dark fruitcake type aroma.

Appearance: Very dark - appears on the edges to be reddish clear. Low head dissipates fairly quickly - head retention (or lack thereof) is a necessary byproduct of low carbonation which, to me, is what is needed for this beer.

Flavour: Gorgeous Oaky woody bourbon flavour supported by a nice dark beer with no roast, giving it a fruitcake taste. Not harsh or alcholic despite bourbon. Very balanced and sips nicely. As it warms, the body comes through. Vanilla is subtle but really good and comes through at the back of the palate after the bourbon wears off.

Mouthfeel: Good. Doesn't feel too thick despite flavours going on, nor too thing (and therefore solventy). Body supports the flavours well. Low carbonation works for the beer and avoids a 'prickly' aspect from over-carbonation.

Overall Impression: Love this beer! It ticks all the boxes for me. No aspect overwhelms the beer nor is it underwhelming by being boring or clouded in execution. No pickable faults, which is hard to achieve in these style of beers where faults can be more prominent and easy to pick. Balance is perfect and beer develops its profile as it warms. The big tick for me is that it doesn't burn and there is no roasted acridness. Well done!


----------



## Fat Bastard (21/8/14)

Cheers LRJ I!

For some feedback on your feedback, I think you've nailed it with this one. This is a beer I've brewed 3 times now, and you've captured exactly what I was going for with it. Your descriptors fit my taste of it better than the last feedback sheets I got from the 2013 NSW comp, although interestingly they gave it the same score. This year's brew has been recieved better than last's by the Northern Beaches Brew Club, so I have high hopes for this one in the comp this year.

Again, will let you know how it goes so you can compare your feedback to their's.

Cheers,

FB


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (21/8/14)

Look forward to the feedback comparison. I don't know if I have the time to do the judging qualifications but good to see how my palate stacks up in quantitative and descriptive terms.

Hoping all brewers and especially those in the lotto are benefiting from the feedback. I'm taking this seriously and not treating as just free beer.


----------



## Fat Bastard (21/8/14)

For mine, I think your judging is both fair and honest... as a former lotto winner, the hardest part was to be critical of beer that has been given freely! Admittedly I really do believe that most of the beers I got were of a very high standard, although I think I started out scoring too highly, and towards the end I was giving out scores with less than an approriate amount of thought behind them due to some very heavy personal shit going on at the time.

That being said, the same names have turned up in your high scorer's list as did mine, so we seem to be at least on the same page...


----------



## n87 (22/8/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Look forward to the feedback comparison. I don't know if I have the time to do the judging qualifications but good to see how my palate stacks up in quantitative and descriptive terms.
> 
> Hoping all brewers and especially those in the lotto are benefiting from the feedback. I'm taking this seriously and not treating as just free beer.



was a bit miffed that one of mine scored lowly, but your feedback hits right on some of the problems i had during fermentation, so it makes sense.
and helps me determine which tastes are caused by what.

but could you score my next one higher? :lol:


----------



## luggy (22/8/14)

Thanks for the feedback LRG, really appreciate it. I was hesitant to send you that beer as I had issues with fermentation, thought it would be better to send you something I made than something I bought. Hopefully you like the stout a bit better.
Cheers


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/8/14)

Okay dokay, writing reviews on my tablet - we're between 2 houses - effectively 3, don't ask.











NealK Bourbon Vanilla Porter.

Aroma: lightly roasted and bourbon aroma with no noticeable 'body' aroma underneath. No esters, no hops in aroma. Very slight woodinesd which could be mistaken for 'multigrain' aroma which increases as it warms.

Appearance: not very clear (though flavour doesn't betray yeastiness or wheat like flavours) low head which persists as lace. Brown colour of coke.

Flavour: tastes ‘not as dark as it looks - the same way a black IPA'. Slight roastiness which dries it out but retains smoothness. Bourbon comes through as it warms. Slight woodiness on the palate. Finishes medium-dry, which makes this very sessionable. No flaws detected no sulphur, acidity/sourness and no diacetyl. Tastes like a very neutral ferment, no esters and no hops.

Mouthfeel: low-medium with similar carbonation. Not sweet or thick in the mouth. Body aids sessionability, no alcohol.

Overall impression: good beer. Was expecting more oomph from a BVP which might explain the harsh score as it cost it points from a qualitative point of view but that doesn't take away from it being an excellent beer - subtle, slightly complex but not overly so - very sessionable and very well constructed. Woodier and less bourbon than other examples, no vanilla of note but that is what makes this something you can sink pint after pint after pint.


Extra note: this is the second BVP I've had and it amazes me that two beers with such a specific mandate can vary so much and both be very well executed beers. Beer and brewers are amazing.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (27/8/14)

Just a wee update.

Those who haven't sent through, check the PMs, as I'll be moving around a bit over the next 3 weeks before it settles down again.

An update on the beer:

The gap between the good beers, the average and the 'needs attention' beers is bigger than my scores are indicating. The average ones tend to be scoring in the 20's and yet the needs attention ones are scoring in the late teens/very early 20's or there about. I think this is the anomale of trying to quantify a qualitative and subjective process. 

Because to me, the gap between the average and the 'needs attention' beers is at least 10 points, if not more, and yet, that reflects the number gap assigned between the average and the good ones (which are far closer in actual fact in terms of quality). There are only 'tweaks' needed between average and good, whereas the needs attention beers are significant in terms of addressing what the issues are.

The biggest thing this has confirmed? That yeast handling is a massive contributor to brewing excellent beer. All the beers in the needs attention list have been well constructed beers, nothing wrong with first, second, third AG in terms of wort production at all (signifying to me that 'going AG' needn't be scary at all) and appear to be good recipes underneath. Yet they really fall down on yeast handling. All the massive faults have been yeast handling related and confirmed by some of the brewers with these problems.

Temp control, good choice of yeast, good handling are imperative to all brewers.


----------



## luggy (27/8/14)

Keep up the good work mate, you're doing a great job giving constructive feedback about the brews


----------



## NealK (27/8/14)

Thanks for the great feedback LRG.
It is really more of a brown porter with a little extra. This was the first time that I have used wood chips and I only used 30g in a 9.5l batch. Next time I will use less. I think I also over did the chocolate malt and that has added a woodiness to the half of the batch that did not get the wood, bourbon and vanilla.
I would be very careful about a session of this as I calculated it to be around 6.8-7% 
Glad you liked it mate.
Keep up the good work.
Slainte

edit - grammar


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (27/8/14)

n87 AIPA

Again, no sheets on line, but I have completed them.

Aroma: Solid Citrus hops on the nice over a nice malt base. I got a faint whiff of something that's just stopping the aroma from really coming through and being totally awesome. Found out as it warmed that there is a touch of fusel, which would explain it.

Appearance: Good gold colour with nice lacing down glass. Not brilliant, which is to be expected with a hoppy beer (and cold one), but adequately clear for style.

Flavour: Good balanced IPA with adequate body supporting a nice citrus with faint pine hoppiness, which are prominent. A faint amount of alcohol/Fusels mutes it a little - it is certainly a good recipe, fairly well executed with this ferment flaw just bringing it up short.

Mouthfeel: Fairly good - spot on for style but for the alcoholic warmth and slightly medicinal nature.

Overall: Solid beer with fermentation flaws - balance and choice of hops and the manner in which they are used is spot on, leaving me to reason that the faint medicinal and solvent flavour is enough to stop this beer from being excellent. To me it's quite clear the yeast is a more tolerant strain than the last beer (US05?), but still needs a little extra loving. Massive improvement, great recipe - try this next time with US05 at 16-18 degrees, and I reckon you'll nail this.


----------



## n87 (28/8/14)

Thanks Goomba,

Used MJ's US west coast (M44) fermented at 18. it attenuated a little further than expected which may account for some of it.

the recipie is Dano's (danestead):
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/80776-danos-all-grain-feral-hop-hog-clone-revision-2/
so all praise to him for a great recipe

glad you (mostly) enjoyed it.
~n87


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/8/14)

I've not used the M44 - but I've heard on the MJ thread that some aren't happy with it. So it might be that. It's a hard thing to be looking for the flaws but not looking too hard to be unreasonable.

Awesome recipe, and I reckon you have most of the process pretty downpat.

I think the thing that struck me (in terms of the negatives), is that I wanted to go back to drink the 2nd stubbie, and then thought "I've got _that_ burn on the way down, better not, eh?" and cracked open a mild.

So to me that says "great beer, but the fermentation is just a little off".

As a side note - I had NealK Bourbon Vanilla Porter and up there he says it's approx 7% - and I wouldn't know it from the flavour - no alcohol (pleasant or otherwise) at all. Which says to me that yeast can be handled to higher alcohol and still not give off the tell-tale signs. And that yeast choice is important - especially given you're M44 experience.

I think I've learned a bit about my own brewing - I gravitated towards the rehydration camp because the long lag times on some yeasts scared the hell out of me, rather than 'best practice'. I've believed that yeast handling is imperative for a long time, but again, how big a gap the handling of yeast is putting between beers is surprising even for me. I'm now feeling like the evidence for being a rehydrater and focus on temp control is too overwhelming for me to ignore or put down to being pedantic.

n87 - mate, I hope you didn't feel like I was being harsh or unpleasant, and I really hope that you got some benefit and found the feedback constructive and useful for your brewing.


----------



## n87 (28/8/14)

feedback was taken as constructive... dissapointing... but constructive.
ive only been brewing for 6 months.
the summer ale was my first AG, but my 5th brew all together
AIPA was 3rd AG and 7th total

so still some learning left. feedback helps


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/8/14)

You'll nail it quickly.

As I said, it's only a little bit of extra attention and then you'll have it perfect. And considering you've only been brewing for 6 months (I've been AG for 4 or so years and brewing since I was 18 and I'm now in my mid-30's), it's a great effort.

Your wort production (AG) is spot on. Your execution of making hopped wort, again spot on. You're 99% of the way to making some really excellent beer.


----------



## philmud (28/8/14)

I reckon feedback about flaws is a vital part of this. I sent a DSGA last time & was pretty chuffed with it. The recipient pointed out that it had some DMS & not having tasted it before, I had no idea. It spoiled the rest of the batch for me as all I could taste was DMS, but it did prompt me to read up in how I could avoid it. Consequently I now employ a far more vigorous boil. Goomba's feedback has been first rate!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (28/8/14)

LRG's IIPA. 

Beautiful burnt toffee color. Popes with a very nice marshmallow type fluffy dirty cream colored head. Aroma seems restrained for a IIPA, but very pleasant with orange, kiwi fruit, honey and caramel. Taste is delicious! Bitterness is restrained but the flavor is not. The rest of the taste matches the aroma and it covers the 8.3% like a ninja assassin, you don't know it's there until its too late and it's already crept up on you. There's some good lacing and while the head has largely dissipated, there still a complete, albeit thin, layer covering the beer half way through. 

There might be a touch of an off flavor there. Something feels a touch out of place. I'm not sure if there's a hint of acetaldehyde, but so little it's not unpleasant at all. Or if there's a touch of fusel alcohol, but it feels more like I'm drinking a standard IPA and hides the alcohol well, so I don't think it's that. Sorry I can't be more precise. I ditched the score sheet because being relatively inexperienced, I feel a review like this is more honest. 

Thoroughly enjoyed this. Cheers!


----------



## Fat Bastard (28/8/14)

NealK said:


> Thanks for the great feedback LRG.
> It is really more of a brown porter with a little extra. This was the first time that I have used wood chips and I only used 30g in a 9.5l batch. Next time I will use less. I think I also over did the chocolate malt and that has added a woodiness to the half of the batch that did not get the wood, bourbon and vanilla.
> I would be very careful about a session of this as I calculated it to be around 6.8-7%
> Glad you liked it mate.
> ...


Neal,

Would you mind sharing the recipe for your BVP here? Mine was the other one.

```
BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Bourbon Vanilla Imp Porter #3
Brewer: 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Spice, Herb, or Vegetable Beer
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) Chalk is added to mash and not the full volume in HLT

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 24.66 l
Post Boil Volume: 22.36 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 20.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.073 SG
Estimated Color: 32.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 26.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 90.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
77.00 l               Sydney Water (Manly Vale 25/09/13)       Water         1        -             
3.10 g                Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   2        -             
1.50 g                Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins)        Water Agent   3        -             
1.28 g                Chalk (Mash 60.0 mins)                   Water Agent   4        -             
3.89 kg               Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett)  Grain         5        65.5 %        
0.69 kg               Munich, Light (Joe White) (9.0 SRM)      Grain         6        11.6 %        
0.41 kg               Brown Malt (65.0 SRM)                    Grain         7        6.8 %         
0.39 kg               Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (381.0 SRM)   Grain         8        6.5 %         
0.24 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (120.0 SRM)   Grain         9        4.1 %         
0.16 kg               Carared (Weyermann) (24.0 SRM)           Grain         10       2.7 %         
0.16 kg               Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (60. Grain         11       2.7 %         
20.52 g               Challenger [8.40 %] - Boil 60.0 min      Hop           12       23.2 IBUs     
8.03 g                Brewbrite (Boil 10.0 mins)               Fining        13       -             
18.65 g               Goldings, East Kent [5.90 %] - Boil 10.0 Hop           14       3.0 IBUs      
4.00 g                Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins)          Other         15       -             
1.0 pkg               Dry English Ale (White Labs #WLP007) [35 Yeast         16       -             
2.01 Items            Vanilla Bean (Secondary 0.0 mins)        Spice         17       -             
490.00 ml             Bourbon Whiskey (Bottling 0.0 mins)      Flavor        18       -             


Mash Schedule: Piers' Mash Schedule 1
Total Grain Weight: 5.94 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Protein Rest      Add 16.00 l of water at 58.1 C          52.0 C        10 min        
Mash Step         Heat to 62.0 C over 10 min              62.0 C        10 min        
Mash Step         Heat to 68.0 C over 6 min               68.0 C        45 min        
GP Rest           Heat to 72.0 C over 4 min               72.0 C        10 min        
Mash Out          Heat to 78.0 C over 6 min               78.0 C        10 min        

Sparge: Fly sparge with 16.32 l water at 78.0 C
Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## NealK (29/8/14)

Fat Bastard said:


> Neal,
> 
> Would you mind sharing the recipe for your BVP here? Mine was the other one.
> 
> ...


2.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 1 50.0 % 
1.50 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 2 30.0 % 
0.50 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 30L (30.0 SRM) Grain 3 10.0 % 
0.50 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (381.0 SRM) Grain 4 10.0 % 
Mash Steps *Name* *Description* *Step Temperature* *Step Time* 
Saccharification Add 34.28 l of water at 70.7 C 67.5 C 60 min Mash Out Add 0.00 l of water and heat to 75.6 C over 15 min 75.6 C 10 min 
Boil Ingredients *Amt* *Name* *Type* *#* *%/IBU* 
25.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.80 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 15.4 IBUs 
50.00 g Willamette [7.90 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 6 29.3 IBUs 
30.00 g Fuggles [4.90 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 7 9.4 IBUs
Fermented as a brown porter but split 9.5l into a small keg. While the brown porter was fermenting I soaked a vanilla pod (chopped finely) and 30g french oak chips in Jim Beam. I think I used about 30ml per litre but I am not really sure as I didn't take notes. Fermented with Wyeast Irish Ale.
Looking at the recipe again I think I may have seriously over estimated the abv! 
I think I used too much chocolate malt and was not impressed with the wood chips either. I will maybe try again when the Westgate comp is approaching next year and I have to brew a porter.

edit - formatting and forgot to mention it was no chill so take 20 mins off all hop additions.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (29/8/14)

Luggy, Dry Stout 11.1 on 2013 AABC guidelines.

(sheets to come, this is the write up). Total score was 28.

Aroma: Roasty and slightly burnit aroma comes through on the nose, muted by some alcohol and slight fusel aroma. Smells a bit "twangy" but this doesn't seem to come through on the palate. 6/12

Appearance: Good clear (very) brown black colour. Lacks "garnet" colour typical of style. Good thick creamy persistent head that stays *ALL* the way down the glass. 2/3

Flavour: Medium Body with dry aspect required for drinkability. Roastiness is prominent but spot on. Feels nice and full in the mouth. Faint diacetyl (out of style) but nice. Very faint alcohol hotness on the way down. Has that coffee flavour which a good stout should and it lasts on the tongue. 11/20

Mouthfeel: Good full mouthfeel and smooth. Slight diacetyl and fusels detract from it a little but are overcome but the full creaminess. Carbonation - again excellent and finishes dry.3/5

Overall: Good beer, with slight fermentation flaws. Underlying recipe and execution are excellent. Love the coffee aspect and carbonation - spot on. Finishes lovely and dry but full. The warmth is a fault that subtracts from the score signficantly across the board BUT is easily fixed to render this a great beer.

Extras:

This beer has some of the flaws of the sparkling, but not to the same extent. This beer is easily fixed with finer attention to detail on fermentation. Again, I will stay this is a great beer, which would be even better with some good yeast treatment. Either a yeast that tolerates your ferment temp or temp control. I'd actually like the recipe for this, because I reckon this recipe would be fantastic attached to a saison yeast run at 20-25 degrees to really dry it out but ferment at a higher temp and add a bit of interesting esters.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (29/8/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> LRG's IIPA.......
> 
> Thoroughly enjoyed this. Cheers!
> 
> ...


Thanks bud.

You might have got the last reasonable bottle. Brew Brat #3 (almost 7 years old), dropped the box holding this batch and there were some casualties (you got the only plastic one, the rest were glass and twist tops at that), some shattered, some fizzed from the lids. Hoping the rest (including the one that made it to TSHBC) are okay.

I picked what you did. I don't know if it's a little of the alcohol poking through. I know the yeast was handled well, big active pitch that took off like a rocket.

This was the split batch on my more recent '2 pot stovetop with AG lauter' photos - where half of the base went to a RIS (You have that too) and the other to IIPA in question. I'll be interested to see how you go with the RIS, tasted awesome from the fermenter.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (29/8/14)

DJL3THAL AIPA. 13.2

I ran out of sheets, so followed the same protocols that the sheets have.

Aroma: Strong Citrus passionfruit aroma on the nose dominates aroma with a faint pineyness coming after. I'm sure there is malt there, but WOW! on the nose. 10/12

Appearance: Yellow Gold in colour, very clear. Big off white fluffy head which persists and persists all the way down. Does not dissipate. 3/5

Flavour: Big bitter fruitiness on the palate, balanced by both some piney (chinook??) notes and a body capable of supporting this. No esters. No flaws no diacetyl. Very hoppy and balanced between bittering and aroma/flavour is excellent. Everything promised in the smell translates into the taste. Just freaking awesome (SWMBO loves this beer - bitter hoppy and excellent). Carbonation spot on and supports aroma and flavour (without being too much). 16/20 

Mouthfeel: Good, carbonation mouthfeel. Medium body which is nicely dominated by the hops. No warmth, no prickly carbonation, no faults.


Overall: Bitter, hoppy, gorgeous. Not overdone in any aspect and all aroma flavour bitterness and body are exactly where they need to be, for this to be an awesome beer. Burps and tastes of hops. Any alcohol is hidden well. I couldn't pick any faults, and even the water is minerally enough to bring what it needs to the table to support the hops and flavour.

SWMBO loves this beer. She (pickily) said "it's just not quite creamy enough", but otherwise said it was beautiful. She drank her glass in contemplative silence.


----------



## luggy (1/9/14)

Cheers for the feedback mate I'll post the recipe when I get a chance


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/9/14)

Just an update on second bottle of N87 HH clone.

Went to give the missus a glass (my home AIPA is out) and she took a sip and just said "buttery". I had the rest and it again was a nice beer but she's right - diacetyl. But the fusel thing virtually isn't detectable. I'm thinking you've run hot at the start of the ferment and then got down to temp and not done a D-rest at the end to counter some.

Just shows me how close you are to getting this one right. Keep going n87, you're almost there.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (1/9/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> DJL3THAL AIPA. 13.2
> 
> I ran out of sheets, so followed the same protocols that the sheets have.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, super chuffed with that review and I didn't expect it to rate THAT highly. I can take credit for the execution but the recipe was thanks to my local LHBS owner who was selling this in fresh wort kits and once I tried I asked for his recipe and he handed it over and this was my first crack at it.

Interesting about the clean fermentation and water comments you made, it's just a dry pack of US05 and standard melbourne tap water running through our brand new instantaneous water heater, so I can perhaps put learning about water treatment on the back burner while I learn about other brewing aspects/move from BIAB to 3V. Is definitely reassurance there is nothing wrong with a pack of dry yeast if you get your pitching temps right and managed adequately from there.

If anyone's keen I can pop up the recipe next time I'm on home PC as on iPad ATM.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/9/14)

It's unusual, given it's untreated melbourne tap water, from what I know, it's fairly soft.

Having said that, post 2011 floods in Brisbane, I struggled, until I used a bit of acidulated malt and that was enough. The water was soft-ish but not so much that too badly affected the beer.

I've only really had to do water adjustments in Tassie to counter softness.

Interestingly, after your beer and the fact that mine (excepting one bottle, if it makes it to Nationals) is basically out, I bought SWMBO some Vale/IPA (which is her goto beer for what she likes). She had a sip and went "bland, needs hops and too gassy". This necessitated me explaining Lupulin Threshold shift to her.

Recipe would be fantastic, I'd like to see if my assumptions about hops and the schedule are correct.


----------



## n87 (1/9/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Just an update on second bottle of N87 HH clone.
> 
> Went to give the missus a glass (my home AIPA is out) and she took a sip and just said "buttery". I had the rest and it again was a nice beer but she's right - diacetyl. But the fusel thing virtually isn't detectable. I'm thinking you've run hot at the start of the ferment and then got down to temp and not done a D-rest at the end to counter some.
> 
> Just shows me how close you are to getting this one right. Keep going n87, you're almost there.


hmmm... Jaypes also mentioned some diacetyl, hopefully it will mellow in time (and hopefully i can wait that long)


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/9/14)

n87 said:


> hmmm... Jaypes also mentioned some diacetyl, hopefully it will mellow in time (and hopefully i can wait that long)


SWMBO picks up diacetyl, though she has no idea what it is.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/9/14)

Robv red IPA. 

reviewed with half an eye on the new bjcp guidelines for red IPA.

Aroma 8/12 - nice punchy citrus and slightly passion fruit and sweet Fanta aroma covering a nice solid body. Body is dominated by aroma as it should be. 

Appearance: 1/3 - dark brown with vague copper tinge - looks more like a black ipa though but doesn't taste like it. Nice head tannish coloured which lingers and leaves lace.

Flavour 10/20 : nice citrus hops with the same passion fruit on the nose coming through - it tastes like it smells - which is needed in an ipa. Some diacetyl renders it a bit too buttery to ignore as a fault. Good solid ipa body which keeps it nice and balanced and gives a free platform for the hops to take centre share.

Mouthfeel: 3/5: good carbonation. Diacetyl renders it too buttery in the mouth and makes it slick but apart from that it feels adequately full in the mouth as a by product of the body as stated above. 

Overall: good effort. Diacetyl does detract because of how much it is. If it was just a touch then it would have been a great beer. Hops and malt balance are spot on and this is very quaffable as a result. Love the body on this - it's where I like a good ipa to be. I'd personally like a tad more hops at the end but I'm being picky. Lost points on colour under new bjcp guidelines. I reckon a decent D-rest and about 5 IBU at 10 minutes extra would take this beet 10 points higher - easily. 6/10

Typed on a frigging phone. That's committed.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/9/14)

Another thing I'm noticing - with a lot of the beers desperation committment has seen me crack some open within a week of when I'm supposed to (so like early).

I reckon that Australia Post's careful handling of the merchandise is speeding up attentuation somewhat for bottle conditioned beers (getting the carbonation done quicker).

Not one beer bottle conditioned beer has been undercarbonated, despite me drinking some slightly early.

There is a certain level of committment which says "dude, if you want a beer tonight, you have to write a report".

But I wish this lotto thing would never end - not just the free beer, but more so the reviewing. I quite like it.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (3/9/14)

I don't see it as giving away free beer either.....

I see it as a $10 postage fee for really good feedback - just like entering a comp.

And given that you've been evaluating and scoring them all you could easily pick a winner to.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/9/14)

I've already got a winner and it'd take a mighty effort to knock it off. The winner knows who the are as well.

You're right, it's not free beer in that sense. Some of the brewers have been happy because it's the last chance they've had for some feedback prior to comps (and some brewers have stated that the feedback is better and the scores bang on with the comps as well).

Maybe next year's should be done in June, give the brewers who want comp feedback some time to fix any errors.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (3/9/14)

Are you saying mine wasn't the best????


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/9/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Are you saying mine wasn't the best????


Someone scored three more points than you - it was near the perfect beer. But for that, yours was on top with Fat Bastard's on 39 points. And I think the interesting thing is that if the winning beer wasn't that good, then the joint winners would be beer styles I do like, but aren't necessarily my favourite.

Hopefully that means I've been objective enough - that 2 beers that are not my fave styles would be winners. I judged the beer, not on my preferences.

I think the flip side is that because my favourite beer style is what it is, and I brew my own very well, that it would be much harder for me to award a beer that wasn't near perfect. This might explain some harsh marking on some of the beers which were reasonably good. That would mean that the winner was indeed worthy, because they had to get past picky prejudice to get up there.

Again, I should add that I really appreciate all the brewers sending their beers (even the not-so-good ones) - it takes balls to do that, and wonder what will come of the other end of it. I really hope that those who received the feedback have really found it useful, and I'd love to share a beer of your 'new' versions.

I wonder if there is such a thing as "AHB amateur beer evaluator"? :lol: :drinks:


----------



## DU99 (3/9/14)

you most likely doing a better job of tasting and making notes more than some BJCP judges.. :icon_offtopic:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/9/14)

DU99 said:


> you most likely doing a better job of tasting and making notes more than some BJCP judges.. :icon_offtopic:


I've been accused of that a couple of times. I'm hoping it's not overkill.


----------



## Bridges (3/9/14)

I was happy to send the beers as I lost. Fair and square. The feed back though was much appreciated and the first time I've had my beer judged as such. Normally just family friends who'll say something like "oh yeah it's allright... I still prefer (insert random lager here) but"
This thread has actually made me think we almost need a give a beer get a beer type ongoing thread, or where the list is shuffled somehow so you send one and get one to judge. Allthough I'm not sure my judging would be up to LRG's efforts.


----------



## n87 (3/9/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I wonder if there is such a thing as "AHB amateur beer evaluator"? :lol: :drinks:


personally, i think it would be helpful if there were such a person.
send beer sample and $5, get unbiased report back with some suggestions


----------



## n87 (3/9/14)

mind you, you would probably have to taste some pretty horrible beers...


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/9/14)

Easy solution - send $5, if your beer is awful, I keep it. If it's not, I'll send it back to you with judging sheets.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/9/14)

Bridges said:


> I was happy to send the beers as I lost. Fair and square. The feed back though was much appreciated and the first time I've had my beer judged as such. Normally just family friends who'll say something like "oh yeah it's allright... I still prefer (insert random lager here) but"
> This thread has actually made me think we almost need a give a beer get a beer type ongoing thread, or where the list is shuffled somehow so you send one and get one to judge. Allthough I'm not sure my judging would be up to LRG's efforts.


I think I got this and thought "I like reading threads like this, so I'll do that".

That it became a useful tool for others was an unexpected surprise. I didn't start reviewing to give people feedback that helped them fix up faults, it just kinda went that way. Once the first person said "look, this is really useful information to me" - I realised that more people actually want more than "nice beer" as feedback. I just followed the bouncing ball after that.

I'll put my hand up to be an amateur beer taster - even more so since I'm not brewing over the next couple of months and all my beers are higher abv% big beers.

Edit: forgot to add, if anyone (esp those that PMd for further info) would like to let me know how the 'follow up' brew went (were the faults fixed, that sort of thing), I'd be really interested to hear about it.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (3/9/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Recipe would be fantastic, I'd like to see if my assumptions about hops and the schedule are correct.


Here it is below, I remember I also subbed Columbus in for Chinook which was what the LHBS used for their fresh wort kit (in same quantity).

My actual numbers were 18-19L in the cube at 1.064, so diluted with 1.3L of water to start at 1.060 on the day I pitched the cube. I am starting to realise my other F-ups, as on brew day I realised I forgot to adjust the AA% of the hops, so the IBU on that recipe is not representative of the actual. True AA%s of what I used were Citra 14%, Amarillo 4.8%, Magnum 12.5%, Simcoe 13% and Colombus 13.9%.

Also realised I didn't use a fresh pack of US-05, rather harvested slurry from a previous batch, had pre-calculated the volume based on Mr Malty estimations and went +10% for good measure. Primary for 9 days then I dry hopped and set the fridge to 1C for cold crashing and left hops in for 4 days before kegging/bottling.

Final gravity there were discrepancies, refractometer (corrected) suggested 1.011 but on kegging/bottling day, hydrometer measure 1.014 (sample take at a different height of the beer as I kegged 9L then took sample, then bottled the remainder. So ABV in range of 6 - 6.3%

Dave's IPA *tweaked* (ode to LHBS owner)
American IPA
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.870
Total Hops (g): 83.20
Original Gravity (OG): 1.060 (°P): 14.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.37 %
Colour (SRM): 7.4 (EBC): 14.5
Bitterness (IBU): 49.3 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60
Grain Bill
----------------
3.110 kg Weyermann Pale Ale Malt (52.98%)
1.840 kg Weyermann Pilsner (31.35%)
0.710 kg Weyermann Munich I (12.1%)
0.210 kg Weyermann Caramunich I (3.58%)
Hop Bill
----------------
7.2 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
7.2 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
7.2 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
7.2 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
3.6 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
3.6 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
3.6 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
3.6 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
10.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.4 g/L)
Misc Bill
----------------
1.5 g Irish Moss @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
60min boil.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/9/14)

Thanks mate. 

Pretty close to my guess, the Citra came through loud and clear with Amarillo and Simcoe supporting.

I picked Chinook but CTZ makes sense. That's what the balance hop wise needs.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/9/14)

A couple have arrived, thankfully, so I get to review more.

Beersuit American Light Wheat 3.5%

I reviewed as an American Wheat with an eye to Leitches Weizen to get the appropriate cues for lower abv%.

Aroma: Light wheaty aroma with moderate citrusy aroma over the top. Smells like Cascade hops. 8/12

Appearance: Pale straw-gold colour with wheaty cloudiness. Big thick fluffy head like marshmallow which persist and leaves wads of mousse on the glass. 2/3

Flavour: Very light body with faint tartness typical of wheat. Finishes dry with slight spiciness. Bitterness is balanced with body and tastes lower than the 'average' beer but does not bely how low it really is. Bitterness does take on a slight harshness, almost rubbery and metallic, which detracts from the flavour a little. Hop aroma is not translated into the flavour, which is a little bit of a shame, but is still pleasant. Some diacetyl but i actually think it's pleasant. Some pils-like graininess on the aftertaste. No esters and phenol - very neutral flavour yeast. 10/20

Mouthfeel: Good full mouthfeel with diacetyl adding body that's not otherwise there. Great carbonation further adds fullness. Mouthfeel is again greater than 3.5% indicates. Not thin or watery. Has the spritziness of the a german wheat.3/5

Overall: Good beer. The harshness of hte hopping just detracts from it a little. I would think it could be fixed with either a hop variety for bittering that isn't prone to harshness or bringing an early addition down later - but without knowing the hopping schedule, that's all I could add. I personally would like a bit more hop flavour commensurate with the aroma. Good refreshing beer with more to it than the lower alcohol would indicate. Bitterness is spot on and balance is excellent.

Extra:

To me the harshness of the bittering addition?? (I'm not sure about the exact cause - but would surmise it could be the variety used early or just a bit too much early vs late). If I'm right, then a change in bittering variety and bringing some of the early addition IBU down a little later in the boil will be a good fix. This is being harsh though - I know how hard it is to get a light beer to be full flavoured. One tends to choose a good style and then make compromises and retain the same balance until they get down to the lower abv%. The other issue with smaller beers is the lack of place for off-flavours to hide. I really think this is a fantastic crack at what you've tried and would love the recipe because it's better than any lower abv% I've made (my mild excepted) and would only need a minor tweak to be really what I want from a low abv% beer.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/9/14)

Beersuit AIPA 62IBU 6.2%

Aroma: Low-medium American hop aroma - faint passionfruit and Fanta. Bigger body on nose than seems typical of examples I have been having lately. 6/12

Appearance: Amber-orange with medium offwhite head which laces but isn't massively persistent. Fairly clear and would be more so if it hadn't come in the post today. 2/3

Flavour: Tastes like an ol' skool AIPA, not the more recent interpretation - bitter and a bit more body than the fruitier versions which are now ubiquitous. No brewer faults at all, and the bitterness lasts and gives further body and balance. Not hot, no esters or yeast derived flavours. Just a big, bitter enought balancedAIPA. A slight caramelness but is overcome but a drying effect which tastes like a little roasted grains, that dries out the finish nicely. Appears to be a less fruity hop (CTZ, Amarillo and/or Simcoe) which comes through and rounds it out as a dank, peaty hop in the finish. Nice. 12/20

Mouthfeel: Good full mouthfeel with right carbonation. Bitterness and drying effect (roasted grains?) keeps it nice and balanced. No flaws obvious and no diacetyl. 4/5

Overall: Excellent beer. I'd like more "hoppy" flavour, but that is a personal thing. Only real fault would be that if it is modelled after the ol skool IPA, then more aroma on the nose would have been better. Balance is spot on and body is where it needs to be to support bitterness but does not try to dominate. 7/10

Beersuit - I feel like I've gotten to know you through your beers. You're not faddish, that's obvious to me. You like what you like and have made beers that clearly reflect the balance you like, not what is necessarily trendy. I prefer my beers slightly different but because both have been well crafted and with recipes I reckon would take no time to tweak to my flavour, because clearly you have it right where you like it. Well done mate, thank you for sending these to me.


----------



## Beersuit (4/9/14)

Thanks for the feedback mate. The wheat is going to be my house beer over summer so I will take what you said on board.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (4/9/14)

Beersuit said:


> Thanks for the feedback mate. The wheat is going to be my house beer over summer so I will take what you said on board.


Recipe?


----------



## Beersuit (4/9/14)

Recipe: Light American Wheat 21 IBU NC

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 28.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 25.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 25.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.036 SG
Estimated Color: 7.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 20.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 80.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
1.63 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 1 45.4 % 
1.59 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 44.4 % 
0.16 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (13.8 EBC) Grain 3 4.5 % 
0.11 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 4 3.0 % 
0.10 kg Carawheat (Weyermann) (98.5 EBC) Grain 5 2.7 % 
20.00 g Amarillo Gold [9.20 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 6 8.1 IBUs 
7.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 4.0 IBUs 
4.00 g Polyclar Brewbrite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
36.00 g Amarillo Gold [9.20 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 9 8.7 IBUs 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 10 - 
1.0 pkg American Wheat Ale (Wyeast Labs #1010) [ Yeast 11 - 
30.00 g Amarillo Gold Dry Hopped 5 Days


Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash Step Add 16.28 l of water at 53.4 C 50.0 C 10 min 
Mash Step Heat to 60.0 C over 4 min 60.0 C 20 min 
Mash Step Heat to 68.0 C over 4 min 65.0 C 25 min 
Mash Step Heat to 70.0 C over 4 min 70.0 C 20 min 
Mash Step Heat to 77.0 C over 4 min 77.0 C 10 min


----------



## Beersuit (4/9/14)

Recipe: IPA 62 IBU NC


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 28.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 25.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 25.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.061 SG
Estimated Color: 19.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 44.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 80.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.46 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EB Grain 1 72.5 % 
0.44 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 2 7.2 % 
0.44 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 3 7.2 % 
0.26 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt Light - 60L (115.0 Grain 4 4.3 % 
0.22 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 5 3.5 % 
0.20 kg Caramalt (Thomas Fawcett) (29.6 EBC) Grain 6 3.2 % 
0.13 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt Meduim - 80L (170. Grain 7 2.1 % 
28.73 g Centennial [9.40 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 8 34.7 IBUs 
4.00 g Polyclar Brewbrite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 9 - 
41.44 g Centennial [9.40 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 10 10.0 IBUs 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 11 - 
60.00 g Cascade [7.20 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
2.0 pkg American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast 13 - 
30.00 g Cascade [7.20 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 



----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 27.92 l of water at 57.7 C 55.0 C 10 min 
Mash Step Heat to 66.0 C over 15 min 66.0 C 45 min 
Mash Step Heat to 72.0 C over 4 min 72.0 C 15 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 10 min


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (4/9/14)

Thanks heaps for that.

Almost spot on with most my assumptions, with the biggest "no" being an early addition. Hops are what I thought they were too.

Looks awesome, I can't wait to have a crack at this for a summer quaffer.


----------



## Beersuit (4/9/14)

No worries mate.


----------



## Fat Bastard (4/9/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Fat Bastards Bourbon Vanilla Porter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, I've got the sheets back frm the NSW comp, and they agree with you in scores for the BVP, but maybe not so much on the finer points.

Bourbon Vanilla Porter

Judge #1
Aroma: Prominent vanilla aroma /SP (sic) as the sample warms up. With some evidence of higher alcohol coming through (high ABV!)
9/12
Appearance: Quite Dark … No head. Few bubbles. Slight orange hues.
2/3
Flavour: Good complexity. Plenty of vanilla amongst the good roast/chocolate porter characteristics
17/20
Mouthfeel: Smooth. Low carbonation Medium Body with some creaminess. Finishes dry.
4/5
Overall Impression: An enjoyable specialty beer. Good vanilla added to a well produced porter.
8/10
Total; 40/50
Judge #2
Aroma: Alc. Vanilla (My note: Short and to the point!)
8/12
Appearance: Black, off white head to dark brown. Poor retention
2/3
Flavour: Sweet caramel. Some chocolate. Oaky. Vanilla. Dry tannins in finish
15/20
Mouthfeel: Full body. Low carb (My note: Great, it won’t make me fatter) Smooth. Alc warming.
4/5
Overall Impression: Smooth well balanced beer. The finish detracts by being vey tannic and dry.
37/50

I can see some easy avenues for imrovement via better bottle filling for comps. Although it's a lowly carbed beer, off the tap head is relatively large and retains an laces the glass well. I'm surprised neither judge mentioned the bourbon flavour which I think is noticeable, but may translate to being "oaky"

I half get the tannic and dry thing. I deliberately changed from WLP-002 to WLP-007 in an effort to make it dryer than last year's effort which the judges considered to be lacking complexity and hopefully get the Bourbon/Vanilla/Chocolate Malt to shine through a bit more but maybe it was too much? I may try re brewing with another yeast to see what happens or add the roast grain halfway through the mash.

Anyway LRJ, your assesment broadly agrees with the judges, and I'm more than happy that you scored it so highly and the judges deemed it the best Spice/Herb Vegetable beer in NSW this year, even though it was only 6th in the Specialty Beer class! Thanks for your feedback! I'll post up the Black IPA soon.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (6/9/14)

Thanks for that mate.

SWMBO thinks I should do BJCP based on this.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (24/9/14)

Okay, Barls' Lambic

Aroma: Sour, Doggy-like vinegar aroma with a red grape and berry like character/nuance. Very little in the way of malt, nothing hop/ester wise.

Appearance: hazy appearance with an amber-light brown colour. Poor head retention.

Flavour: Has a hay-like sour taste with the same grape-like quality stated in the aroma and a faint woodiness. Complex with a number of "almost" flavours just simmering below the surface and trying to compete through the palate. No diacetyl.

Mouthfeel: Semi-dry with a puckering tartness that "comes and goes" across the palate. Very thin feeling body, but not watery. Not astingent. Fairly well uncarbonated.

Overall: Complex beer that tastes sour but you want to keep coming back to "figure out what that flavour is". Has an oaky woodiness to it that sits in the background. No brewer faults noted.

That's the best I can do barls, sorry. I'm a sour novice, so it was a matter of relying on the palate, and whether that gives you enough to work with, I'm not sure. Hopefully it does.

Cheers for this, really enjoyed it. Not sure I'm a sour convert yet, but I reckon between my Berliner Weisse and this, I'll get 'sourness-threshold shift' the same as with hoppy beers.


----------



## barls (24/9/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Okay, Barls' Lambic
> 
> Aroma: Sour, Doggy-like vinegar aroma with a red grape and berry like character/nuance. Very little in the way of malt, nothing hop/ester wise.
> 
> ...


mate thats pretty much what the judges at the states thought of it as well.
your the first person to pick the oak in it as its not the usual french or american in there but hungarian. 
its where i want it as a beer so thats the main thing as id hope so with roughly 40L of it floating around in various forms.


----------



## Grainer (24/9/14)

Good work Goomba...good to see at least one person committed to providing reviews...


----------



## StalkingWilbur (24/9/14)

All the other beers I've received I've been advised to give them some time. Sorry we don't all live up to your expectations, but if you have a way of letting them condition quicker then I'm all ears.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (25/9/14)

When I was asked by the beer contributors what I would like, I deliberately organised it so I would have a progression of beers and not leave a glut or famine scenario. I couldn't conceivably drink that much beer and review it well.

I still have some on its way even now. 

It's not an easy task and having the self control to wait until the brewers say that it's ready is an art.

My RIS is ready according to the judges.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (25/9/14)

I stand corrected, you did say that yours was ready according to the judges. I'll get onto it when I get home in a couple of weeks.


----------



## philmud (25/9/14)

Mine should be ok too mate (Rye IPA & an oatmeal stout). No rush, though - I know your drinking time is limited with work etc.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (25/9/14)

I haven't received yours yet. How long ago did you send it? I'll get in contact with the post office today. If you have a tracking number send it through in a PM and I'll get onto it.


----------



## MastersBrewery (25/9/14)

StalkingWilbur,
one of mine should be good to go (the Hefe), the belgian I think I put a "dont open til Xmas" on it, though I'd say it will age well beyond this.

MB


----------



## philmud (25/9/14)

I sent about a week after the draw, so it should have arrived weeks ago. I'll see if I can find the receipt & tracking number. I'm not sure if I included my user name anywhere, you don't have any you can't account for? 2x500ml bottles in a double Aus Post wine pack?


----------



## StalkingWilbur (25/9/14)

I'll ask the girlfriend to go through the cupboard tonight and double check, maybe she put some away for me while I wasn't home.

The only ones sitting on the shelf were grainers, one eye and LRG's and they're all stouts I've been trying to give enough time to. And I've got a porter from Ian H that I've been giving some cold conditioning time in the fridge after a conversation with him. 

MB yours are the same. I haven't seen any Grolsch bottles. I will get her to check. If there's been a mix up and there is drinkable beer there then I'm sorry guys! Been cutting back the spending on buying commercial beers, so I would've demolished anything I thought was ready to drink.


----------



## philmud (25/9/14)

No drama, if they haven't turned up & I can't find the tracking info I'll resend. I had a few gushers with the stout, so it's possible it got excited en route & was asked to leave the flight. (I did post the stout to my brother & it was ok, so may not have been that).


----------



## StalkingWilbur (25/9/14)

If something has happened and you're willing to resend, give me your account details and I'll pay for the postage. I don't expect you to pay for that twice! Hopefully there's just been a mix up either on my end or at the post office.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (25/9/14)

I was slightly inebriated and on the phone when I posted last night.

What I was trying to say was that with the moving about and the fact that I want to give all beers their due (rather than polish off 6 a night and only give 2 good reviews), when I was asked what beers I would like and given approx time periods, I tried to get some that were immediately ready, some ready later, so that I could stagger them tasting wise.

Poor stalkingwilbur is being panned because all his are "open later" beers - and that just isn't his fault. It could easily have gone the other way.


----------



## Grainer (25/9/14)

Stalking..if your not getting your beers then simply pm all the people..It is unusual for people not to send them.. I won last year and I got 100% of the beers..although some came through 2 months later, but all the people PMd me to let me know they were going to be late..


----------



## philmud (25/9/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> If something has happened and you're willing to resend, give me your account details and I'll pay for the postage. I don't expect you to pay for that twice! Hopefully there's just been a mix up either on my end or at the post office.


No need to do that mate, though it's generous of you to offer. I've been a place-getter twice, so I've done pretty well out of the lotto. 

As Grainer says, most blokes are pretty good at sending them (I had about 2 unsent over both wins), so if there's guys you haven't heard from, a gentle nudge isn't rude. After all, I'm sure they'd want the beers if they'd won.


----------



## mosto (25/9/14)

Guilty as charged! I owe Jaypes a beer, which was still fermenting when the lotto was drawn. I keg, so only bottled one from the fermenter and sat it on the kitchen bench while it was conditioning, so I could squeeze to judge readiness and so I wouldn't forget. I think SWMBO has put it away somewhere when we had some people over and, low and behold, I forgot about until I saw this thread again. It would well and truly be ready now so I'll get it to Jaypes ASAP. Apologies for the delay.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (25/9/14)

Just received notice that MB's are at the post office awaiting collection 

I didn't want to hassle anyone too soon. I understand life gets in the way sometimes, I too am guilty of being tardy on sending out the beers that I owe. I just assumed any I hadn't received were on their way, not that they weren't coming.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (10/10/14)

Danwood's EIPA:

Aroma: Malty, caramel with a faint estery overtone that is then overcome by some hops. Bacon as it warms up.

Appearance: Clear amber brown with slight orange hue. Low head and carbonation which dissipates quickly.

Flavour: Malty but dried out by roast and some smokiness from smoked malt. Body thinnish but with the "English" taste of a typical british pale ale. Bitterness supported but balance is still decidedly to body. Some supporting toasty and caramel notes. Esters not prominent.

Mouthfeel: Thin, dry and low low carbonation but oh so quaffable as a result.

Overall Impression: Excellent beer and very sessionable. I actually prefer that the esters are lower than typical of style. Smoke is restrained and doesn't dominate, which I like.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (10/10/14)

Danwood's RIS:

Aroma: Stouty aroma with hints of liquorice, burnt toast and berries - very nice.

Appearance: Black/Brown with tan head that persists and laces.

Flavour: Dry stout with roasty aromas typical of style. No warmth, no esters or hops to note. Finishes dry on the palate. Fruity-fruitcake and rum (but not warmth of rum) on the palate. Not too full on palate nor cloying or sweet. Bitterness is just right.

Mouthfeel: Medium on mouth and I love the carbonation on this one. Medium high which dries out the beer and gives it a nice prickle on the tongue and stop fullness from becoming cloying or too syrupy.

Overall: Excellent. Prefer this to mine because the dryness and carbonation is better. Not as complex but still complex enough to keep one interest and the burnt/fruitcake burp is excellent. Very much enjoyed it though it does do a bit of a h34r: ninja job.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (10/10/14)

jyo's ESB (well he's written Special Bitter, so I whacked in under ESB):

Aroma: Malty with slight caramel and a herbacious and slightly flowery hop aroma. Esters come in as it warms.

Appearance: Golden-copper. Clarity impaired (but it only went in the fridge yesterday, so this may be mine/Auspost's fault) but adequately clear. Moderate carbonation with an off-white head that persists a little.

Flavour: Medium bitterness with the same herbacious, earthy flavour and flowery note. Biscuity, toffee, nutty maltiness but balanced out by the bitterness nicely. Esters come through at the back of the palate but again balanced out by the very well executed bitterness. Slight diacetyl but very low and not unpleasant.

Mouthfeel: Medium mouthfeel and medium carbonation which gives it a prickly note which is pleasant and aids the hop notes. Diacetyl comes through in the mouth but not much, it's not buttery or unpleasant. Finishes drier than it starts.

Overall Impression: Excellent beer with secondary flavours that render it complex enough whilst not sacrificing drinkability or sessionability. Bitterness->malt balance is spot on and those earth herbacious notes are very welcome and sit with the maltiness very nicely. Love the carbonation and what it adds to the beer. Well done!

Extras: This isn't a criticism, so please don't take it that way. To my palate, the water in this tastes softer and not 'burtonised' than the AABC style would dictate. To me, from a drinker's point of view, you've used hops very very nicely to balance that out. If this were a comp beer, I reckon most judges would pick up the water situation. I might be wrong, but to my palate the carbonation and the hops are compensating for softer water. I love this beer and we brew first and foremost to drink, not to comp. If you want to brew this for a comp, I reckon you'll do well, but I reckon if you put some minerals to the water, you'll improve your chances. Or you mightn't care for comps and brew only for drinking, in which case - bottoms up! Great beer! :beerbang:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (10/10/14)

Oh and let me know when the other beer dated 28.09 is okay to go. Not sure if you CPBF it or not.


----------



## Danwood (10/10/14)

Thanks very much for the reviews, Chris. 

I'm drinking the same RIS right now, but from a keg with shirraz'd oak staves. 

Yep, bed time now! Without looking at notes it's around 11%, with the 2 dex feeds I gave it towards the end of ferment.

It had large amounts of crystals and toasted rolled oats too, so I was a bit concerned about it being too full. I think the dex has sorted that.

Glad you liked them. Very encouraging !

Cheers, Dan


----------



## OneEye (10/10/14)

SW, my Milk Stout should be ready to go whenever. It'll be a few months old now. Plus I filled it from my keg so not too sure how the carbonation will be, still working on perfecting that


----------



## StalkingWilbur (10/10/14)

Thanks, mate. I moved it into the fridge on Wednesday night when I got home. It will definitely be consumed shortly.


----------



## OneEye (10/10/14)

Don't have your hopes too high haha


----------



## StalkingWilbur (11/10/14)

One Eye - Milk Stout

Amazing tan colored head, beer absorbs all light except for around the rim showing a pleasant color. Body is working perfectly for me, although some might comment that its high. At least you know your bottling process is solid. 

Aroma is dark fruits centered around sultanas, cocoa powder and some burnt hazlenut. There's something there that makes me think its going to be bitter/acrid. 

The taste isn't bitter at all. There's some nice chocolate flavor and the cocoa powder note disappears. There's a touch of roast but not too much. The body coats the tongue and the higher carbonation helps to clean it up and leave you wanting more. 

Five minutes and half a third of the glass in and there's still a 2mm head hanging around. 

Mate, you don't give yourself enough credit. This is a great beer. My only criticisms is that it doesn't have enough of the milk element to me. The best milk stouts I've had (although the best was a sweet milk stout which skewers my perception a touch) the body was a lot thicker and smoother. 

Thoroughly enjoying it. Cheers!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (11/10/14)

LRG - RIS

I know this got a gold and third in best of show, but (albeit uncomfortably) I'm going to have to disagree. I think this needs a considerable amount of time to smooth out. I tried to not let the knowledge of it winning a gold influence my judgement, but I think it may have made me scrutinize it more. 

It poured almost still and with only a ring of foam around the edge of the glass. Not that I have a problem with that, but generally I prefer a little bit. 

The aroma wasn't what I was expecting. Basically all coffee and roast, not a hint of chocolate or complexity. 

The taste was the same. All coffee and roast. I sat on it for a while in case I was drinking it too cold, but it didn't open up any more. 

The mouthfeel was good, but I think you could definitely push it further and thicken it up. 

Honestly, mate. I really loved your IIPA and I'm wondering if I got a bad bottle because this isn't even close to the IIPA and not what I was expecting from a medal winning beer.

It's not like it was a terrible beer. There were no off flavours that I was getting, I just felt that the coffee was way out of balance and made it a one dimensional RIS. 

I actually drank this the other night but I've been hesitant to write it up because I didn't want to have to write a negative review. 

Sorry, but cheers!


----------



## OneEye (11/10/14)

Thanks for the feedback mate. Glad to see it held its carbonation well! I won't be too phased if I decide to throw some into competitions. Definitely agree with you that it could benefit from a bit more body, a silky smooth creaminess. Maybe some rolled oats next time round. Thanks again!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (12/10/14)

Grainier - whiskey aged oak RIS

I have to admit, due to a recent comment I almost wanted to not like this beer. Things have been rough lately and sometimes people say something at the wrong time and they can have a bigger effect than they should. Now, petty bullshit aside...

The aroma on this is fantastic. I got a touch of Vegemite when I smelled it out of the bottle, but once in the glass that disappeared and left nothing but amazing scents of choc milk, booze, choc milk, a touch of whiskey and oak and more choc milk. 

It poured with no head or sign of carbonation, but I could see how thick and velvety it looked so I wasn't worried. 

This beer is smooth. Easily the smoothest 11% homebrew I've tried. I think a comparison to one of my favorite barrel aged beers, Boat Rocker's Ramjet is a fair one. It had that beautiful choc milk taste with just enough whiskey and oak that compliments it in a perfectly balanced way.

The mouthfeel is viscous and velvety. It's about as close to perfect as I think you can hope to get. Just enough lingers on the palette without feeling sticky. 

I'm going to be really disappointed when I finish this glass. Mate, you smashed it out of the park with this one. If you're willing to share recipe and process, I'm all ears. 

Cheers. 



The photo really doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Grainer (12/10/14)

Happy to share the recipe.. it ended up having a few add ons due to lack of grain..but all in all it hit the mark spot on.. I have about 35L ageing in bottles and aim to open them in about 6 months time as the high alcohol content will hinder the carbonation process. 6 months should be just enough time to get the carbonation in as each bottle was reprised after the initial 5 months in the fermenter. I have had about 6 BJCP judges go over it so far and they all say it is one of the best RIS they have ever tasted so I am chuffed with it and am going to keep replicating it about once every 6 months. By the way it was my take on the RAMJET LOL.. I think mine is better tho..just my opinion.. the ramjet is very vegetate on the taste.

I was gunna try put it in the recipe database if i can figure it out
Grainer


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (12/10/14)

No worries SW. I'm probably in agreeance with you. To me the carbonation was underdone. I got more flavours than the coffee and felt it were smooth, but yeah, I have to agree that it's a nice beer, but not that good. I was suprised that it was judged the best of my beers, I felt there were a couple of others (that IIPA being one) that were considerably better.

Good on you for having the guts to say that - from my experience doing this, it's not easy to tell someone their beer that's been crafted, created and they've put their heart and soul into - and you go "it's a nice enough beer, but not what I would have done" or worse, you pick up major faults of the beer. I know the feedback is appreciated by brewers, but not easy to give.

Well done.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (14/10/14)

Masters Brewery - Hefeweizen

Before I should start I should clarify that my knowledge and experience of wheat beers in general is very limited, so keep that in mind if this review is also limited. 

Beer pours with very minimal head and almost looks like ginger beer. It had a very hefe like cloudiness, but also looks a little darker than I would've assumed. 

There's banana and apple in the aroma. I'm also reminded of memories of playing in Chinese apple trees as a kid, although I'm not sure if the aromas are reminiscent of that in anyway. 

They body and carbonation are great on this. Exactly what I would want in a summer slammer, which I think this recipe is geared towards.

The taste is all about banana and wheat tartness. I'm enjoying this, but feel it would've gone down so much better on a hot day. Its refreshing and sessionable. There's zero off flavors to my palette and I'm drinking this without hesitation!

Overall, a solid beer and definitely the kind of wheat beer that I can get into.

Cheers, mate!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (14/10/14)

Masters Brewery - Big Bastard Belgian

It's 12:40AM. I didn't want to go back outside to the Keezer. I had three options. This, I-a-n's porter that I'm trying to give as mug conditioning time as possible and a 1L squealer of To Ol's bourbon barrel aged coffee imperial stout weighing in at 10.1% 

I think I've made a smart choice 

This one also poured with no head. It actually looked completely still, but then I could see some signs of life as the glass filled. 

The aroma is fairly unassuming. There's some chocolate, plum, raisin and belgian yeast notes. 

The taste kicks this thing up a notch and the body and carb level are working great together. 

After noticing my head swimming after a quarter of a glass I decided to check the label. 12%... Maybe I didn't make a smart choice. 

To be fair, it doesn't taste like a 12% beer. Yeah, there's some booze. But it's not hot or unpleasant. The rate matches the aroma pretty well. Maybe add some plums. 

I'm enjoying this and I think it might end my night. Cheers, mate.


----------



## MastersBrewery (14/10/14)

I thought the name would have given you the hint on the Belgian, glad you liked them.

MB


----------



## StalkingWilbur (15/10/14)

Haha. Yeah, I think my spelling mistakes are a pretty good indicator that I wasn't capable of making intelligent decisions when I wrote it. 

Definitely enjoyed them, cheers.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (15/10/14)

I had a laugh too - quite clearly the beer had ninja'd before you realised it.

Hence the reason why I write my valuations the next day - I can translate the 'tipsy-scrawl' I've written down.

Anyone seen jyo? One of his beers has had a review.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (22/10/14)

JYO Aussie Ale:

This was difficult, because I was expecting a CSA/CPA style of beer, and this wasn't, but a great beer nonetheless.







Aroma: Estery and Appley on the nose with medium-low maltiness.

Appearance: Very clear yellow-gold with high white head and medium-high carbonation.

Flavour: Fruity, estery flavour comes through prominently onto a nutty but thin maltiness. Diacetyl renders it more full in the mouth. Sweet, low bitterness. Slight breadiness in the middle of the palate.

Mouthfeel: Diacetyl prominent but not unpleasant - renders it more full than otherwise it would have been. Carbonation is medium-high but I like it. Not as high as I was expecting and lacks the carbonic bit I was expecting.

Overall: Good beer, not what I was expecting. Sweeter and not as bitter as I thought, but more interesting. Not a classic quaffer (though it is quaffable) - there is far more to this beer than what would be expected - well done.


----------



## MastersBrewery (24/10/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Masters Brewery - Big Bastard Belgian
> 
> It's 12:40AM. I didn't want to go back outside to the Keezer. I had three options. This, I-a-n's porter that I'm trying to give as mug conditioning time as possible and a 1L squealer of To Ol's bourbon barrel aged coffee imperial stout weighing in at 10.1%
> 
> ...


S.W. I have to say mate if you started with a few quiet ones I admire your courage, I started with one of these this evening, and in between 4 fat yak stubs, then another BBB.
Now I have to say the differences from first to last are marked and may just be a bottling thing, my second BBB was a little more carbed and had a more maturity. As this is not and will not be a daily or weekly starter, l'm happy to see where it goes, I should have this sorted by comp time (which it was brewed for). I'll send you another next year which I am yet to decide will have further yeast added to address the a fore mentioned carbonation issues, just swishing in the mouth with this last bottle really higfhlights some special notes.


MB


----------



## StalkingWilbur (25/10/14)

I think foolish would be a better adjective than courageous. 

I would love to see what this develops into, more than happy to do a swap and send you out something when you're ready


----------



## jyo (26/10/14)

Hey LRG! Thanks for the detailed reviews, mate. Really appreciate the effort,

Yeah, the CPA was not really to style. I whacked a late addition of Challenger in there to keep things interesting.

I've taken on board the comments about the water with the special bitter. I am having a heap of trouble with water at the moment, including a persistent haze issue, so currently looking at playing with my water.

Once again, thanks for the reviews, glad you enjoyed the beers, mate. :chug:


----------



## vykuza (10/12/14)

I know I was very slack in getting the beers to you LRG - and you're in the middle of a major move - but have you had a chance to do any more reviews lately?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (10/12/14)

Hi Nick,

I did drink and review the beers on official paperwork but not sure where I've put it in the move.

I can go back and remember them a little - I know the Brett-infused beer was really nice, and not too sour for my liking, but beyond that, I can answer at work, though I'll do my best. Sorry I can't be more definite than that.

It might be sitting in a crate if I am lucky and it's a case of scan and upload to AHB.

Thanks heaps

Chris


----------



## vykuza (10/12/14)

As long as you enjoyed it, that's good enough for me


----------

